# Need transpo help



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

A friend of mine is arriving tomorrow pm--staying at the Camino Real (Polanco) on Mariano Escobedo. I want to meet my friend there around 8:45pm. I'll be coming from MB Felix Cuevas/Metro Insurgentes Sur area. 

The Chapultepec Metro is the closest to the hotel, but I must tell you, when I come out of that station, the only direction I've ever been able to figure out is "toward the park". It is a maze inside and totally crazy outside.

Is anyone quite familiar with the Chapultepec station and might be able to inform me about the best way to get to that hotel at night?

I could, also, go to Metro Polanco--which is farther away from the hotel but not so confusing when you emerge from underground. 

Any idea how much a cab fare might be from Polanco for that mile or so to the hotel in the evening?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Sistema de Transporte Colectivo de la Ciudad de MÃ©xico, Metro

I used this map. The direction the subway goes is the last stop on the line in both directions and is clearly written on the walls at each station and each tunnel and stairway. When I was confused at 1 station I asked the transit pólice: "Which train goes to stop so and so?"

Zoom isn´t working so "Mapa en PDF para imprimir" is better which is to your right.

http://www.metro.df.gob.mx/imagenes/red/redinternet.pdf


I printed it out in color.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Alan, thank you, but I must not have been clear in my request. I know where the stops go. 

What I don't know is which exit to take out of the Chapultepec station and what to do and which direction to go when I get out. It is a maze of different roads, levels, tianguis, darkness, etc. on the outside. Very disorienting. Google Maps doesn't help either. I have asked at the info kiosk (I speak Spanish) inside, and the woman there couldn't help either. That's why I came here.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sfmaestra said:


> Alan, thank you, but I must not have been clear in my request. I know where the stops go.
> 
> What I don't know is which exit to take out of the Chapultepec station and what to do and which direction to go when I get out. It is a maze of different roads, levels, tianguis, darkness, etc. on the outside. Very disorienting. Google Maps doesn't help either. I have asked at the info kiosk (I speak Spanish) inside, and the woman there couldn't help either. That's why I came here.


If it is after dark why not take a taxi?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sfmaestra said:


> Alan, thank you, but I must not have been clear in my request. I know where the stops go.
> 
> What I don't know is which exit to take out of the Chapultepec station and what to do and which direction to go when I get out. It is a maze of different roads, levels, tianguis, darkness, etc. on the outside. Very disorienting. Google Maps doesn't help either. I have asked at the info kiosk (I speak Spanish) inside, and the woman there couldn't help either. That's why I came here.


I am old fashioned. I always carry a compass when I am in places I am not familiar with. Then I just get above ground and proceed in the right direction until I recognize something.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I am old fashioned. I always carry a compass when I am in places I am not familiar with. Then I just get above ground and proceed in the right direction until I recognize something.


I had never thought that my Motorola Razr could be a compass, but it is. They have apps.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I would get a Taxi....although a taxi from where you are could be about 75-100 pesos to get to Polanco. If you get a cab at the Camino Real to go home (hotel provided taxi) it would be close to 300. I know...I've done it.

Or...just take a taxi or Metro to reforma and walk over


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Here:
21670800
Phone number for safe taxi service
Lower cost than taking them at camino real


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree you’re probably best taking a taxi on this occasion, but here’s what I’ve learned to do in general to orient myself in this type of situation – by trial and error – plenty of error!

1) Use Google maps to examine the area around the entrance/exit of the subway stop by map, satellite map, and streetview. I look for landmarks that I might recognize when I’m there on the ground.

1a) I screencap a detailed street map of the subway stop area, print it, and bring it with me. If it’s too close up to also include the destination, I zoom out and make _another_ map that shows the route from the subway stop to the destination. 

2. This is the key: while studying the Google map, I note which direction the subway train will be going when I get off, and how that relates to the direction I need to go when I get out onto the street.

2a) When I leave the train, I remember which direction the train was traveling in (I find it helps to do this physically – discretely point a finger in that direction.) Now, every time I make a turn through the maze of the metro station, I change the direction of the pointing finger (_relative to me_) so that it keeps pointing in the _same absolute directio_n. 

This means that when I emerge onto the street, I know which direction is which, and I can relate it to my map.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I suggest getting off at the Insurgentes Metro station, walking three blocks to Reforma and taking a city bus to the hotel, a short 10-minute ride away.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> I agree you’re probably best taking a taxi on this occasion, but here’s what I’ve learned to do in general to orient myself in this type of situation – by trial and error – plenty of error!
> 
> 1) Use Google maps to examine the area around the entrance/exit of the subway stop by map, satellite map, and streetview. I look for landmarks that I might recognize when I’m there on the ground.
> 
> ...


I do that too, but also carry a compass. But sometimes even the compass doesn't help. I left the Coyoacan station once with a friend and walked north about 10 blocks when we wanted to go south, all the time looking at the compass. I still get grief from that friend for that little error.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I Metrobussed to Hamburgo, walked over to Reforma, called a radio taxi, and waited a few minutes for them to arrive. Worked out fine. Paid more than I wanted to, but at 9pm it was a good idea to take the radio cab. Thank you for all of your advice. Much appreciated.


----------

